# Verständnisfrage FbDPT_Switch



## real_skydiver (31 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute,

bitte nicht "meckern"   ... ich habe einen ähnlichen Beitrag schon unter "CODESYS und IEC61131" verfasst - aber erstens vielleicht nicht korrekt formuliert und zweitens wahrsch. im falschen Forum. 

Also hier noch mal meine (verbesserte) Frage: ich habe einen Aktor mit Objekt zum Schalten (nennen wir es ObjSch) und einem Objekt für den aktuellen Status (ObjStat). Ein (KNX)Taster ist mit beiden Objekten über die entspr. Gruppenadressen verbunden. An der Wago mit der TP1 habe ich einen Taster angeschlossen der folgendes tun soll: ist der Status des Aktors '1' (true) soll er ein KNX-Telegramm mit '0' auslösen und wenn der Aktor-Status '0' ist ein entsprechendes Telegramm mit dem Wert '1'. 

Das (Verständnis-)Problem ist jetzt folgendes: in der Doku zu allen 1-Bit Bausteinen (z.B. FbDPT_Switch) ist folgendes beschrieben: 


  "Eine Wertänderung am Eingang „xSwitch_IN“ bewirkt, dass ein Telegramm an die KNX-Klemme/Controller gesendet wird. 
  Das Senden kann auch durch eine steigende Flanke am Eingang „xUpdate_KNX“ erzwungen werden."

  Wie kann ich jetzt den Status (ObjStat) an dem FbDPT_Switch verwenden, um bei einem Tastendruck (angeschlossen an der WAGO) das jeweils (zum aktuellen Status) gegenteilige Signal auszulösen? Ich möchte  von der TP1 kein Telegramm auslösen, wenn es keine Tastenbetätigung gibt. Sobald sich aber der Status (ObjStat) ändert, der ja irgendwie an einem der beiden Eingänge des Fb's angeschlossen sein muss triggert dies ja schon eine Ausgabe ... 

  Ich steh' auf dem Schlauch ...  ... und wäre für einen Tipp sehr dankbar!! 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## ClMak (3 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

WAGO bietet einige sogenannte KNX Funktionsmakros an https://www.wago.com/de/d/10725
Hier findest Du einen Baustein FbKNX_BinaryInput_Switch. Der Baustein hat einen Eingang bSwitchFunction. Diesen Eingang musst du auf den Wert 6 setzen. 
Wenn der Baustein dann am Eingang xInput eine steigende Flanke erkennt, dann wird das KNX-Telegramm für den Schaltaktor getoggelt (also das gegenteilige Signal gesendet).
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, das auf dem Kommunkationsobjekt der WAGO Klemme die Rückmeldung des Schaltaktors als hörende Gruppenadresse eingetragen ist.





Gruß
ClMak


----------



## real_skydiver (4 Januar 2019)

Hallo CIMak,

vielen Dank für die Antwort!! Aus "Verzweiflung" habe ich mir einen kleinen FB geschrieben, der das übernimmt. Schau' mir heute aber noch Deine Variante an. 

Danke nochmal!! 

Beste Grüße!!


----------



## Gecht (14 Januar 2019)

Gibt es diese Makros auch für E!Cockpit ?


----------

